# Half tubes?



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

I decided that I want to try tubes so I cut theta and red tubes in half with a rotary cutter and tied them on. So far all I can say is that I love this idea. I don't have a chrome so if anyone would be willing to test these and review them I would be so happy.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

You mean a Chrono?

As for testing, I'm not willing to cut mine.

You can review them without testing ft/s.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

I hate auto correct and yes this is going to become a review after this week I just wanted to get ideas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Have you actually shot them yet?


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Yes I like the speed I am getting with 3/8 however I don't have a crony to test. I haven't had them long enough to test band life however after 50 shots the still look the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm at 216 shots and no wear except for a little like scuffing like at the pouch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Check out pfshooter on YouTube. You may find his videos interesting. He gets excellent results with a similar rig.


----------



## Larry Bass (May 14, 2016)

gabeb said:


> I'm at 216 shots and no wear except for a little like scuffing like at the pouch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty cool testing Gabeb. Any further test results?


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

They broke at about 500 but could've been cut and retied. Best with rocks and marbles. Hope that helps


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

why did you cut them?and how did you manage to cut them so straight?are they theraband red tubes?coss they do lighter.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

I only had 1 large enough section of tube and it was still a little short. I just went very slowly and carefully with my rotary cutter. Theraband red and the are like drawing only 1 normal tube.


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks for the post gabeb, I have about 12' of red tube from the VA Hospital. Really for heavy ammo, but, cutting them in half is a great idea, if I can be as accurate cutting as you. Good thinking on your part.


----------



## Larry Bourgeois (May 8, 2016)

Neat idea gabeb, I have a few shortish pieces of various tubes that I will try that on. Thanks for sharing bud.  lb


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

twang said:


> why did you cut them?and how did you manage to cut them so straight?are they theraband red tubes?coss they do lighter.


Sorry for a late reply. I didn't have enough and it was short so I thought being smaller I could draw them further. I took my time with a rotary cutter and straightened the band while rolling the blade forwards slowly. Yes theraband red tubing. Yes the draw lighter( is that what u asked?)


----------

